# John's baptism



## Bryan (Feb 29, 2004)

Was John's Baptism the same as todays Baptism? If not, now was it similar to Christian Baptism and how was it different? 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## pastorway (Feb 29, 2004)

This previous thread has some good info on John and his baptism:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1157 

Phillip


----------



## Bryan (Feb 29, 2004)

Thank you,

Bryan
SDG


----------

